# I A Sniper Ha Ha



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

This little gun is punching well above its weight, i took this nice sizes rabbit at a good 35 yards, cant wait for the power ajuster to come from the USA, it will knock it right up, an other head shot jeff


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks like a CO2 powered crossman pistol


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nico said:


> Looks like a CO2 powered crossman pistol


That right, they put a stock on so it can be over 6ib power, this one is now on 11lb with the bits ive put on, when my new power ajuster comes it will put it close to 12lb of power, it is light and can be carried about all day, i love it, ive had fac air rifles in the past on 28lb and my rapid7 was on 32lb, but this little gun has to be the easyest gun to shoot i owned, jeff


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

You are giving the lttle rifle a good workout,Cracking shooting Jeff.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Where did you buy it, Jeff? I've been royally buggered.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thats a beautiful gun jeff, and a nice sized rabbit, i'm trying to get in with my local farmer, if he lets me shoot on hes land i will have to get me a decent gun


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

this is actually a hare but i thought it was a funny pic.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> this is actually a hare but i thought it was a funny pic.


Thats what that rabbit was doing to me 5secs before i shot it, and it called me a prat ha ha,
and i got the gun from a local gun shot cheap, it had only shot a few pellets, someone got it for there son, a didnt know just how powerfull it was, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks, J.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Can I ask what you paid for that cracker ?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shot Jeff, that's a powerful little gun at 35 yds.


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

I've got a 2250B too, they're a nice and light little carbine.
The steel breech is a worthwhile upgrade, It makes the scope mount much more solid and allows the scope to be positioned further back.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

tubeman said:


> Can I ask what you paid for that cracker ?


i think they are about £115 new, mine was nearly new only had a few shots, it only stands me about £80 up to now, mine has had a new air chamber fitted for more power, and a silencer, jeff


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for that jeff


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a Crosman 1377 pistol which is a multi stroke pneumatic. Great for avian pests.


----------

